# Lap band fill under fluoro



## mjewett (Sep 3, 2008)

Occasionally my surgeon chooses to do Lap Band adjustments (S2083) under Flouroscopic guidance (77002-26)  I was just contacted by the someone in charge of billing for the hospital's radiology procedures she wasn't sure what codes were appropriate for the hospital to bill. I suggested billing 77002-TC She thinks the hospital should  bill 77002-TC and S2083-TC. I don't think the hospital should bill the S2083 this code is for the physician's work only, not for the radiologist, am I right?

Melissa Jewett, CPC


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello,

I frequently review hospital billing and typically
see both the surgical component and the radiological
procedures coded for the hospital. In many cases the
radiological components are packaged for Medicare
so without reporting the appropriate surgical component
there could potentially be no reimbursement. I think that
the hospital should report both when performed within the
facility. Hope this helps...

Anthony CPC


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 4, 2008)

According to the RVU file, the concept of PC/TC does not apply to S2083, which means these services cannot be split into professional and technical components. Modifiers 26 and TC cannot be used with these codes.


----------



## mjewett (Sep 8, 2008)

Adrianne,
Thank you, that is what I was thinking. Thanks for the reinforcement.
Melissa


----------

